# Dealer's Den Tips



## goodmutt (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi all!
I am setting a personal goal for myself to snag a table at Anthrocon 2020 (planning ahead,  that way I have time to get a strong body of work together).
I have been looking for resources and tips for managing your table (Do's and Don'ts) from experienced vendors.
Does anyone have any first-hand accounts of mistakes, successes, or other learning experiences they are willing to share?
How hard is it to actually get a table? Can you play music at your table? What items sell well, what don't?
Would love your thoughts!


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 14, 2017)

Maybe @Fuzzylumkin has some suggestions... he just got back from a huge west coast con.

Good luck!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

One thing I can definitely suggest is.. just because its a con, is not an excuse to rip people off.... I saw handpaws going for 200 bucks, footpaws going for over 300, partials and heads going for over 1000 dollars, badges upwards of 75-100 dollars a piece. like insanely inflated prices. A good convention is already expensive, we spent well over 1k on the room and food expenses, we couldn't justify spending an exuberant amount of money at the dealers den too. I came home with a couple walmart kegu's, some stickers, prints, posters, and a couple of tshirts, because I literally couldn't afford the prices they were asking for some of that stuff. the cheapest badges I saw was 25 bucks and that was home delivery.


----------



## goodmutt (Nov 16, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> One thing I can definitely suggest is.. just because its a con, is not an excuse to rip people off...


Hmm that's really interesting feedback. I've never opened commissions on this site because I feel the prices on FA's market are actually really low. In fact i don't have a problem with people who charge $100 for a custom badge.

I am a freelance designer and illustrator by day, and the prices on FA wouldn't come close to covering the costs of operating my real life business. (Insurance, cost to keep the lights on, internet, advertising) I feel that most artists here work for practically nothing. In any other market, a piece of custom artwork *made to order* would easily surpass prices here, with the exception of fursuits. A "premade" painting in a gallery in any city can run upwards of a thousand dollars.

I'm only interested in getting an AC table for the fun and experience, and an excuse to build a cohesive body of works.  I am hoping ultimately to break even. But I'm a bit discouraged by the thought that asking operational prices for your wares is considered ripping people off.


----------

